
Ask HN: What about a “Who's looking for employment” thread? - nathanaldensr
As everyone knows, HN hosts a monthly &quot;Who&#x27;s hiring?&quot; thread. What about a thread where engineers and other folks can advertise that they are looking for work? I feel like this would be a great way to network with the good people of HN and perhaps find opportunities that don&#x27;t exist on Indeed, Dice, etc.
======
byoung2
That same account posts a monthly "Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?" Post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492996)

~~~
CodeWriter23
This kink will show you next month’s as well.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

